# AT STUD~ No longer for sale



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

*CC's Dirty Bomb* _aka_ "*Bosco*"

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [429283] :: CC'S DIRTY BOMB <<<<PEDIGREE LINK{{{{
*47lbs*










The only DOUBLE bred son off of CCs Bomber representing Bucky Shred and through Old School Boudreaux stuff; Primarily Jeep & Nigerino this GUY and will throw intelligence, and game with COLBY and OFRN quality looks. His sire Is red red nosed. Bosco is a proven predator control dog and hand raised in our family.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice boy!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thank you, he really turned out.. He's knock out more than 3 coyotes, over the thaw and left nothing.. litterally :snap: one was on his tie out, caught em runnin by. He taunted em close with his scraps from the butcher crouching beside doghouse and tree, NAB!!! The other two I let him seek they were on our 5 lookin to eat a goat. Took em on a trek and run across a bear while he was loose, he was aimed at gettin that big dog I know.. The bear easily treed, after about 50yds a small scuffle, he hit it like a dog, she shot up the tree:told me female with cubs... I said AT! ON BY once or twice give em a good pat and we finished or trek. Decided by the time we got back he was worth feeding. Anyone who has boudreaux(eli bullyson), jeep, or nigerino wouldnt do nothing but help their crop with this one. One time out and you could keep it in your yard after that for quite some time. Sound game mind, intelligent, wind, mouth, great bone with voice controllable drive... all the traits you could ask for. Thought I'd share~ 
RIP CC'sBomber, Bosco is an awesome dog.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

u know i have liked this boy for a while. but after i read that story i could see why u would choose to feed em. good boy Bosco!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got a nice little bulldog that in a couple years he would go nice with  Hehehehehe


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Heheheheh! :rofl: your kinda like tudor, good dogs just fall in your lap.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooo wow! Definitely a dog who has earned his keep  he needs to come to my yard-- we got coyotes galore! Lol he'd have a blast


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If he was about 30lbs heavier hooker would be getting bred next heat  maybe in about 6 years or so ill have that perfect 100lbs hell on earth dog I want to produce.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

as a change in times and places.... to my deepest regret. I had to make the decision to sale Bosco... I hope the best for ya hound... 

SOLD.............


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

from what i understand, you have another coming your way to fill the spot,

i'll call later


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That was a nice one man. Hope things are going good. We will have to catch up one of these days.


----------

